# Football in Ajman or northern Sharjah?



## Burj (Apr 25, 2011)

Hi all - does anyone play or know of any 5-7 a side games, preferably indoors but not necessarily, in Ajman or northern Sharjah? I played regularly before I got here but now it seems the games here arent really organised or regular...


----------

